# Is my motherboard dead? (Asus P6T Deluxe V2)



## Strakele (Jun 22, 2009)

I just built a Core i7 920 system on an Asus P6T Deluxe V2 motherboard.  12GB G.Skill RAM, 850W PSU, GTX 280, Vista Ultimate x64.

It's been running fine for a few weeks.  Today, I installed an aftermarket Cooler Master CPU cooler.  After the install, I started it back up.  Windows loaded fine, I logged in and loaded RealTemp to check on how much difference the new cooler made.  After a few seconds, the system turned off, and now refuses to turn back on.  After it died, there was a strange smell in the air as well.

At first I thought the power supply may have died, but it will run another machine and checks out on my PSU tester.  Right now, with the essentials plugged in, double and triple checked, hitting the power button will give a very quick (1/4 sec) burst of power that will light up LED's and crank the fans around maybe 1/8 of a turn before everything shuts off.

There was no smoke and I don't see any physical deformities on any components.  There was the strange smell however.  I don't have another system to test the mobo/CPU, so I could really use some help here.  I have less than a week before the motherboard is out of NewEgg's 30 day exchange policy.

My guess is that it's the motherboard, not the processor.  Then again, I haven't had one die on me before.  What do you think?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bundy (Jun 22, 2009)

Did you remove the mobo to fit the cooler? If so, check that nothing is now shorting out the board, especially at the back.
Also could be thermal compound on the board or loose plugs.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ouch that sucks :\, sounds like maybe a psu failure or a short. Does it do anything when you push the power button? Lights or fans spinning?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 22, 2009)

sounds a lot like my problem it would start up for a few secs then shutdown

my mobo was on a piece of neoprene so it wasnt a short

i just rma the psu and mobo

do it now before the warranty expires


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2009)

If you can't test the components to check for failure, then Assassin48 is correct (of course ). Sucks though.............


----------



## Strakele (Jun 22, 2009)

As stated in my original post, when pressing the power button everything will light up and fans will spin for a fraction of a second.  I tested the PSU on a power supply tester, as well as on another machine, and it works.

I took the motherboard out of the case and placed it on the cardboard box it came in.  Same result.

Asus tech support said based on my symptoms it's most likely a bad motherboard.  I think they're probably right.


----------



## emiran (Aug 7, 2009)

*ASUS z7100 Laptop Won't Start*

Hi guys,

I have the same issue with my laptop that strakele has. I know he said that the ASUS techs said its more likely the motherboard. But does anyone else had this problem? One day I was using my laptop for about 5 hours, then all of a sudden, the screen went blank. Pitch black! I touched the bottom of the laptop and it was very hot (that afternoon was a very hot day!). I left it to cool down and after half an hour I restarted it and it started normal, and the screen was up. I shut it down and then around 8 p.m. I started it and the compute worked fine for another 4 hours. I shutdown the laptop and it shutdown perfectly.
The following day, I started it to work on it, when all of a sudden, about 15 minutes of having it on, the same thing happened. The screen just went pitch black, and the power and harddrive lights were on. I tried moving the mouse because I said maybe it went on sleep mode, but nothing. I had to hold down the power button until it shutdown. I once again touched the laptop and it was very hot. I said maybe its the fan not working so I would leave it to cool down and try it again. After about an hour or so, I turned it on, but the LEDs would come on, and the fans and even the harddrive I felt it started to turn. But nothing would come on the screen. I spend all that day to try to see if after cooling it, the screen would come on, but nothing. Also, I tried to connect it to another monitor, just to see if it was my laptop screen, but nothing came on on the other monitor. Also, I removed the video card and tried to start up the laptop, which the LEDs came on and the fans and HD, but this time, the screen was white, because there was no video card attached. So i figured that it wasn't my laptop screen.
Then the following day, I took it to work to see if it would come on, and lo and behold, as soon as I pressed the power button, the screen came on! So I was happy, and I said that maybe it has to do with some cooling issue, but right after 5 minutes of having it on, the screen went pitch black again! and from then up to now, my laptop doesn't want to come on again. I connect it directly with my psu, and the LEDs come on, fans and HD spin, but after a short while, it shuts down, and screen is still pitch black!!!!!!!

I do not know if Strakele did replace his motherboard and that solved his problem, or if someone else has any suggestion about confirming if it indeed its the motherboard, or its the video card. I replaced both RAM of 1 gb each with new ones, cleaned the heat sink, and fans, and the only two other things for me to try is to either change the video card, or replace the motherboard, but if I could get any assistance in this matter I would really appreciate it cause I do not want to get a new video card and thats not the problem, or get a new motherboard when that not the problem either. Please can someone assist, its urgent!


----------



## Bundy (Aug 7, 2009)

emiran said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the same issue with my laptop that strakele has. I know he said that the ASUS techs said its more likely the motherboard. But does anyone else had this problem? One day I was using my laptop for about 5 hours, then all of a sudden, the screen went blank. Pitch black! I touched the bottom of the laptop and it was very hot (that afternoon was a very hot day!). I left it to cool down and after half an hour I restarted it and it started normal, and the screen was up. I shut it down and then around 8 p.m. I started it and the compute worked fine for another 4 hours. I shutdown the laptop and it shutdown perfectly.
> The following day, I started it to work on it, when all of a sudden, about 15 minutes of having it on, the same thing happened. The screen just went pitch black, and the power and harddrive lights were on. I tried moving the mouse because I said maybe it went on sleep mode, but nothing. I had to hold down the power button until it shutdown. I once again touched the laptop and it was very hot. I said maybe its the fan not working so I would leave it to cool down and try it again. After about an hour or so, I turned it on, but the LEDs would come on, and the fans and even the harddrive I felt it started to turn. But nothing would come on the screen. I spend all that day to try to see if after cooling it, the screen would come on, but nothing. Also, I tried to connect it to another monitor, just to see if it was my laptop screen, but nothing came on on the other monitor. Also, I removed the video card and tried to start up the laptop, which the LEDs came on and the fans and HD, but this time, the screen was white, because there was no video card attached. So i figured that it wasn't my laptop screen.
> ...



You should have made a new thread for this - your hardware is different, even if the problem seems the same.

I suggest you need to have another look at the cooling. confirm that the fan is running and you have removed all the dust bunnies.


----------



## livehard (Aug 8, 2009)

That funky smell indicates a fried CPU due to an improperly installed HSF. 99% of the time anyhow. In your case, it fits perfectly.


----------

